# Mission Backpack MS460 joat/Brad/Terry project



## joatmon (Jul 2, 2011)

This is the new thread about the joint project between Brad Snelling, Terry Landrum and Jack Morrow (joat) to raise interest for the October 1st GTG and to raise money for Mission Backpack.

Mission Backpack is a ministry that two of my friends co-manage at my church. Details are here:
http://www.firstbaptistgreenville.co... Now1101.pdf

In a nutshell, this mission recognizes that free/reduced fee meals program for school children has a serious hole, the weekends. This ministry attempts to fill the weekend void by sending food home with the student.

1) joat has donated the money for Brad to buy a new MS460 at his dealer.
2) Brad Snelling has generously agreed to port the saw.
3) The saw will participate in the October 1st MS460 build off GTG.
4) A drawing will be held at the GTG to determine to new owner.
5) Terry Landrum will handle the donations, *$10 *increments, for the drawings, details follow.
6) The saw will be shipped to the drawing winner after build off GTG.
7) All bid proceeds will be donated to Mission Backpack as described above.

You may enter the drawing by PayPal to:
[email protected]

-or-

Terry Landrum
103 DuncanWoods Rd.
Oliver Springs TN 37840

Please make a note of the following for any donation:
Full name
Full Address
ArboristSite ID

Good luck to all participants,

ole joat


----------



## 54stude (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea.

Donation sent.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 2, 2011)

54stude said:


> Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Is there a suggested donation per chance to win?


 
$10/ticket. If you donate $100, you'll get 10 tickets.


----------



## J. Moser (Jul 2, 2011)

Donation sent.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's the saw. This is the first time it was ever started. I had to adjust the idle speed and L needle. It runs very nicely now. I might be able to get it in wood later this afternoon. If I do, I'll video it.


<object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrQ8aH_LYpA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrQ8aH_LYpA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## wendell (Jul 2, 2011)

If you use Paypal, make sure you designate it as a gift so there are no fees.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 2, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll be all in late tonight, working today.  Nice Pics Brad.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 2, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## mitch95100 (Jul 2, 2011)

How do you buy tickets for this Raffle?


----------



## J. Moser (Jul 2, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> How do you buy tickets for this Raffle?


 
The first post of this thread explains how.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm all for getting rid of the other thread.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jul 2, 2011)

HUh, yeah, well I am gonna send my proceeds to the needy, blind, crippled and less fortunate children for medical supplies and text books, so there!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2011)

That's an awfully pretty saw there brad. Should look nice hangin in my saw tree...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 2, 2011)

Avatar Pic and Signature change post.


----------



## wendell (Jul 2, 2011)

Gift sent!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 2, 2011)

Stickyed the thread for you guys. Such a grea thing you guys are doing!


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Jul 2, 2011)

Is this gonna get Brad to Tennessee this time???????? Do we need to have Wendell call his employer?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 2, 2011)

Blowncrewcab said:


> Is this gonna get Brad to Tennessee this time???????? Do we need to have Wendell call his employer?


 
I sure hope so. I haven't been to a GTG in a good while now. This would be an great one to attend. After next week, I won't be traveling for work anymore and will be home ever night. That will make something like going to a GTG much easier.

Sorry guys, but no wood cutting vids today. I've spend several hours in the yard, and it's just too hot and humid. Call me a wuss if you want tooo:msp_tongue:


----------



## justtools (Jul 2, 2011)

Gift sent


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 2, 2011)

Count me in.
Always up for a good cause.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep I'll get in on it in a day or so.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 2, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Stickyed the thread for you guys. Such a grea thing you guys are doing!


 
And I repped you for it.


----------



## MS260 Fan (Jul 2, 2011)

Donation sent! Sounds like a great saw and a great cause!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 2, 2011)

Great idea guys! Does this raffle include members outside the US? (winning member pays shipping)


----------



## joatmon (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll pay shipping. Thanks!



Rudolf73 said:


> Great idea guys! Does this raffle include members outside the US? (winning member pays shipping)


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 2, 2011)

joatmon said:


> I'll pay shipping. Thanks!


 
Great! I'll buy some tickets


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Jul 2, 2011)

joatmon said:


> I'll pay shipping. Thanks!


 
I'll Help......


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 2, 2011)

Money sent


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Call me a wuss if you want tooo:msp_tongue:


 
wuss. (can't believe no one else did yet) :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 3, 2011)

gonna be in on this when possible. good project guys.


----------



## Whiteman (Jul 3, 2011)

Man I hope this brings in the big bucks! Shipping it outside the US will bring in more money for sure, good ideas and a good cause. Sending money. When is the cutoff for sending money and/or buying tickets?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 3, 2011)

joatmon said:


> This is the new thread about the joint project between Brad Snelling, Terry Landrum and Jack Morrow (joat) to raise interest for the October 1st GTG and to raise money for Mission Backpack.
> 
> Mission Backpack is a ministry that two of my friends co-manage at my church. Details are here:
> http://www.firstbaptistgreenville.co... Now1101.pdf
> ...


 
Bringing the info to the current page.

Gift sent. Terry will have to call me out by my real name, I forgot to include AS user name.

I know Terry is a busy guy, and this raffle is a long one but can he post a weekly or every other week total.

Edit: If I don't win, :hmm3grin2orange: and a guy over the big pond wins. I would like to be in on the helping ship the saw over seas.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 3, 2011)

What is preferred? Money Order or????


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 3, 2011)

pp sent:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the saw. This is the first time it was ever started. I had to adjust the idle speed and L needle. It runs very nicely now. I might be able to get it in wood later this afternoon. If I do, I'll video it.
> 
> 
> <object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrQ8aH_LYpA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrQ8aH_LYpA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


 
My little girl watched this video and said Paul and his saw. I told her it wasn't and I don't think she believed me. She tells me everytime she sees a saw without a bar it broken. She's just a hair over 2 and points out tractors, dumptrucks, cows, horses, and big trucks to us. My wife doesn't think this is as funny as I do. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 3, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What is preferred? Money Order or????


 
money order will be fine


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 3, 2011)

i dont care a bit to give a total once a week so everyone will kow where we stand


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bringing the info to the current page.
> 
> Gift sent. Terry will have to call me out by my real name, I forgot to include AS user name.
> 
> ...


 
Mate that's a awesome gesture by yourself and others, but I think if it was to go overseas (even across the States for that matter) the winner would be more than happy to foot the shipping bill and let those making the offer to put their money elsewhere, maybe even buy another ticket or two.
 to ya!

I'm in.


----------



## MS260 Fan (Jul 3, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Mate that's a awesome gesture by yourself and others, but I think if it was to go overseas (even across the States for that matter) the winner would be more than happy to foot the shipping bill and let those making the offer to put their money elsewhere, maybe even buy another ticket or two.
> to ya!
> 
> I'm in.


 
+1


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 4, 2011)

joat, your mailbox is full. tried to send you a pm.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 4, 2011)

4th of July bump. No updates on the saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> 4th of July bump. No updates on the saw.


 
5th of July bump...
Let's see her cut Brad... When you get a chance of course... You know... If you haven't broke it while playing with it...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 5, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> 5th of July bump...
> Let's see her cut Brad... When you get a chance of course... You know... If you haven't broke it while playing with it...:msp_tongue:


 
If I had a new one I'd be playing with it too. :msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell (Jul 5, 2011)

Since it is kinda slow here in the summer I would think you would want to keep the raffle open as long as you can and also wondering if you would be better off starting another thread with raffle in the title as this thread is not getting the traffic it deserves.

And maybe, after the last fiasco it should read:

Verified and Approved Raffle for a Really Great Cause! Win a Modified 460!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 5, 2011)

agree with wendell. particularly concerning everyone being gunshy from the last fiasco. a bold title could overcome that. unless there is a reason to not prolong the raffle it may be a good idea to leave it open for a while. not trying to hijack your deal so if the offends i will take the beatdown. just agreeing and saying so


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Since it is kinda slow here in the summer I would think you would want to keep the raffle open as long as you can and also wondering if you would be better off starting another thread with raffle in the title as this thread is not getting the traffic it deserves.
> 
> And maybe, after the last fiasco it should read:
> 
> Verified and Approved Raffle for a Really Great Cause! Win a Modified 460!! :msp_thumbsup:


 
Why is there a line through your name Wendell? Have you been spending your credits again???
:canny:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Why is there a line through your name Wendell? Have you been spending your credits again???
> :canny:


 
that's cause he was so ashamed of himself for posing that he tried to erase himself but the eraser broke so all he could do was use a line in a feeble attempt to mark himself out. that's all i can figure, either that or he tried to underline himself and, since his eyesight was somewhat blury, misjudged and ended up marking himself out. either way its all good. eh wendell, aka honorary amok thread denizen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Since it is kinda slow here in the summer I would think you would want to keep the raffle open as long as you can and also wondering if you would be better off starting another thread with raffle in the title as this thread is not getting the traffic it deserves.
> 
> And maybe, after the last fiasco it should read:
> 
> Verified and Approved Raffle for a Really Great Cause! Win a Modified 460!! :msp_thumbsup:


 
I think they said it was open until the GTG so it should have time to become a popular thread. I put it in my signature as a raffle saw for more to see, now I just need to go to off topic and start posting. I might even go over to the firewood forum and do some posting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok Here is the firewood forum Link.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think they said it was open until the GTG so it should have time to become a popular thread. I put it in my signature as a raffle saw for more to see, now I just need to go to off topic and start posting. I might even go over to the firewood forum and do some posting.


 
No sweat... We'll keep it bumped to the top periodically...
MH


----------



## wendell (Jul 5, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Why is there a line through your name Wendell? Have you been spending your credits again???
> :canny:


 


jerrycmorrow said:


> that's cause he was so ashamed of himself for posing that he tried to erase himself but the eraser broke so all he could do was use a line in a feeble attempt to mark himself out. that's all i can figure, either that or he tried to underline himself and, since his eyesight was somewhat blury, misjudged and ended up marking himself out. either way its all good. eh wendell, aka honorary amok thread denizen.


 
You guys really know how to hurt a guy when he's down. :msp_angry:


----------



## Davej_07 (Jul 5, 2011)

Payment sent!!!

I'll expect my new saw very soon!! Lol

Dave


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 5, 2011)

Davej_07 said:


> Payment sent!!!
> 
> I'll expect my new saw very soon!! Lol
> 
> Dave


 
Thanks, repped.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok Here is the firewood forum Link.


 
Can one of you that has the points sticky that thread for me, I don't have enough points. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 5, 2011)

Dough-nation sent


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 5, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Dough-nation sent


 
I got you as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can one of you that has the points sticky that thread for me, I don't have enough points.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Got it Stephen... I think...


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jul 5, 2011)

check's in the mail...be expecting an orange-ish envelope

thread link in signature...hope that's copacetic

um...the PDF link appears busted in the first post

cheers!


----------



## cnice_37 (Jul 6, 2011)

In!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 6, 2011)

cnice_37 said:


> In!


 
Thanks will hit you when I'm reloaded, nice avatar.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 6, 2011)

1) Corrected link to the Mission Backpack ministry description.
2) International gifts are fine.
3) Shipping will be paid by joat or ???, but not by the winner.
4) 100% of the proceeds will go to the Mission Backpack ministry.
5) Your donationm much reach Terry by Friday, September 30th.
6) You may donate October 1st at the GTG site.



joatmon said:


> This is the new thread about the joint project between Brad Snelling, Terry Landrum and Jack Morrow (joat) to raise interest for the October 1st GTG and to raise money for Mission Backpack.
> 
> Mission Backpack is a ministry that two of my friends co-manage at my church. Details are here:
> http://www.firstbaptistgreenville.com/Missions/Missions Now1101.pdf
> ...


----------



## fordss (Jul 6, 2011)

I am in paypal sent.


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 6, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> My little girl watched this video and said Paul and his saw. I told her it wasn't and I don't think she believed me. She tells me everytime she sees a saw without a bar it broken. She's just a hair over 2 and points out tractors, dumptrucks, cows, horses, and big trucks to us. My wife doesn't think this is as funny as I do. :msp_rolleyes:


 
That sounds good to me. If im as good as Brad then i must be livin right! Becca and I are big buddies though.


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 6, 2011)

*Terry;*

Do I make the money order out to Mission Mission Backpack Ministries? 
Thanks, Paul


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 6, 2011)

money orders are made out to me,then at the end i will write one check for it all


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 6, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> money orders are made out to me,then at the end i will write one check for it all


  
Good deal. Thanks Terry.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in!! 

Again, Great cause guys!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay Terry, just made a donation. It's in my GF's name. Ashley Blevins. Via Paypal. Thanks.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 9, 2011)

total to date is $470, keep them coming guys this is a genuinely good cause


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the raffle MS460 in Oak. It does pretty good for a bone stock saw with a 28" B&C. You just can't lean on it much. Let it do it's thing and it does fine.

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Mt4HCw9rU4c?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats awesome Brad. Cant wait till ya get done with her. Im tryin to figure on how many tickets i wanna buy.......because I really wanna win that saw!  For the 3rd cut, she sounds great. You really got her singin


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's where I hope to get with this saw. This is my 440 with a 460 top end done just like I plan to do this one.

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/25Y-ln142vE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> You really got her singin


 
Factory spec. 13,500


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Here's where I hope to get with this saw. This is my 440 with a 460 top end done just like I plan to do this one.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/25Y-ln142vE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Pure sexy. I tell ya I have no doubt that 460 your doing will be fantastic. Whomever get's her will be a very happy camper.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> total to date is $470, keep them coming guys this is a genuinely good cause


 
Thats a good start, I'll be in again at the end.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 9, 2011)

I sent a little today and might get in again when I get more paypal money.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 9, 2011)

Go ahead and put me down for one more 

I hope to be able to send a couple every weekend. I want that saw, but more than that, I want to help out. It's a good cause for sure!


----------



## MS260 Fan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in again!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 10, 2011)

If by some stroke of luck I win the saw, I'll donate another 50 bucks when I receive it. But I doubt I'll win it. I don't think I ever won anything in my life.


I was in a raffle at a hunting expo for a new Browning A-bolt Medallion 300 win mag. The ticket stub I had was one number away from the winning number they called. :mad2: Like, mine was 124 and the winner was 123.


----------



## 12vdzl (Jul 10, 2011)

*im in*

Thanks for your efforts Joat, Brad, and terry. Glad to donate to a good cause.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 12, 2011)

BDay bump.


----------



## theoctagon (Jul 13, 2011)

I finally got my paypal account set up. How exactly do i get the money to where it needs to go. Never used it before.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 13, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> I finally got my paypal account set up. How exactly do i get the money to where it needs to go. Never used it before.


 
I'll open another window and try to help you.

Open Paypal and get logged in, at the top click 0n the "send money" tab. Then the "to" is terry's email from the first post of this thread. Then whatever "amount", then in the middle of the page click on "personal" tab, then click "gift" then continue. Then it may have options for where the money is coming from, depending on how you have it set up.


----------



## theoctagon (Jul 13, 2011)

Very good thank you. I will get that done tonight when i get home. Rep comin your way!


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 15, 2011)

we are up to $610. thanks to all that have give so far to this worthy cause. all is appreciated and will be gladly put to use helping needy children.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 16, 2011)

*MS460 Update*

I just ordered a special piston for the saw. I'll be making some comparisons between it and the stock piston, and then deciding on which direction to go. I'll disclose all details after the build-off competition is over.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 17, 2011)

Bump it! 

i'm in for 10 more Terry. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sloth9669 (Jul 17, 2011)

*love it*

i love the idea of winning a saw. But i love people stepping up for a good cause more. Just send some coinage in paypal.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks guys!


----------



## kam (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 17, 2011)

*gun shy?*

Hey guys, I'm a little curious to know why this raffle isn't getting the attention previous ones have. I hope it's not because of the last fiasco we had here. And I'm hoping as the draw date gets nearer we'll build a little momentum. I guarentee Brad's going to build an awesome saw that anybody would be proud to own. I really think this is a good cause. A house of God reaching out and helping underprivelaged children, what could be more worthy?


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 17, 2011)

*attentioon rep ho's*

I just repped the other 2 posters on this page, promise to try and get anyone that chips in (my hits aren't on the light side either, then again, nothing about me is on the light side : )


----------



## sunfish (Jul 17, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> Hey guys, I'm a little curious to know why this raffle isn't getting the attention previous ones have. I hope it's not because of the last fiasco we had here. And I'm hoping as the draw date gets nearer we'll build a little momentum. I guarentee Brad's going to build an awesome saw that anybody would be proud to own. I really think this is a good cause. A house of God reaching out and helping underprivelaged children, what could be more worthy?



I tend to pay little attention to the stickys, not sure why? But when Terry posted the new thread today, I jumped right in.

Also, it's a bit slow around here right now. Heck, it's typically slow everywhere this time of year and seems more so this year. Hot as hell also.

Thanks for the rep, gottcha back. I'll kick in some more $ when I can.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it'll pick up once the raffle gets closer and once the saw gets ported. I'm leaving on vacation this Friday. I'll be porting the saw sometime during August. I think I'm going to order a couple more optional pistons for it today.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 17, 2011)

hows about this guys ill sweetin the pot just a bit with a really ,really lightly used ms290 that i am taking in on trade for porting a buildoff ms460. now you have two chances to win a nice saw.


----------



## floriceeel (Jul 17, 2011)

do you have any idea about how many rpm's has a stock stihl 460?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 17, 2011)

Just noticed this thread, donation sent.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 17, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I just repped the other 2 posters on this page, promise to try and get anyone that chips in (my hits aren't on the light side either, then again, nothing about me is on the light side : )


 
Got several in here today... 

I agree as it gets closer to the end it will pick up... I have not sent money yet, but plan to.... Just need to get some money rolling in my paypal account... Been to busy to get things I need to flip listed on ebay...


----------



## Showme (Jul 17, 2011)

OK, I'm in!


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 17, 2011)

I plan to buy my tickets at the GTG, that way i can hopefully have more to spend. I would bet that most of the guys that show up will also buy then. This is a really great thing you all are doing and my hats off to all those involved!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> I plan to buy my tickets at the GTG, that way i can hopefully have more to spend. I would bet that most of the guys that show up will also buy then. This is a really great thing you all are doing and my hats off to all those involved!


 
I'm guessing the cutoff will be before then in order to facilitate preparations for the drawing. I really don't know though. That'll be up to Joatmon and Terry. So when is the actual drawing?


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 17, 2011)

the drawing will be the day of the gtg. there are real actual cards with the name of the donator on them that will be in a jar for one of the attending as members to reach in and draw out a name. every 10 bucks that is donated has a card with the name on it placed in the jar every night. this raffle"will" go off without a hitch. build off day if you want to buy a ticket i will give you a card for every 10 bucks you hand me and you can put your name on the card and drop in the drawing jar. we will take donations up to the time that the drawing takes place.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> the drawing will be the day of the gtg. there are real actual cards with the name of the donator on them that will be in a jar for one of the attending as members to reach in and draw out a name. every 10 bucks that is donated has a card with the name on it placed in the jar every night. this raffle"will" go off without a hitch. build off day if you want to buy a ticket i will give you a card for every 10 bucks you hand me and you can put your name on the card and drop in the drawing jar. we will take donations up to the time that the drawing takes place.


 
Nice. That will indeed help maximize profits. Now if I can only hold up my end of the bargain and make it place well


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 17, 2011)

I will most definetly be buying some tickets at the GTG, same as ptjeep .


----------



## ScottWojo (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice gesture gentlemen. If you would like another prize donated please just ask. I would be willing to donate any steel modified muffler to the cause, for any model saw. (except 090's 084's and any other hard to locate saw mufflers.)

And Mr. Landrum, just ordered 5 tickets. And will order more with every item that goes through that "auction" site after today.

I fully support this cause and thank you guys for doing the raffle.

God Bless.

Scott.


----------



## dhskier2 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Thanks Guys!*

Just put in my donation through paypal. Thanks for what you're doing here!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Just stumbled upon this tred late last night*

Good on Ya's

R2'ed is in,,,,,


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 19, 2011)

Just paypaled a donation.
BBB


----------



## Pagie (Jul 20, 2011)

*I,m in*

$10 sent by PayPal.
Peter


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2011)

The saw is apart. A nice find...... it has a Mahle topend Here are the stock specs.

Exhaust - 101°
Transfers - 121°
Intake - 73°
Squish - .026"

I'm leaving on vacation Friday afternoon. I hope to be able to leave the P&C with Nik to do the popup. I know he's mighty busy with work right now though.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 20, 2011)

That is a good surprise to hear it has a mahle topend.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 22, 2011)

were up to $780, dont be shy guys this is for a good cause let alone the chance at a few nice saws.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 22, 2011)

you're up to $800 now... 

I just got the winning one and donated another $10 worth...


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow. I don't know how I missed this one. I love these kinds of things. Beats paying taxes. I like deciding where my money goes. Thanks for the opportunity. Cash i on the PayPal ride to Terry.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2011)

Houston, we have a piston! I bought three pistons for other model saws and found a winner We saw the mailman as we were pulling out of the drive, leaving on vacation. We got the package from him and I went back home to get my calipers. Yup, that's CAD!!! We're on I-65 South, headed to Goodletsville, TN tonight, and then onto Century, FL tomorrow morning. I'm getting anxious to build this saw now!


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 22, 2011)

rudedog,now thats how you step up in a big way. thank you kind sir we have now hit the $1000 mark thanks to your donation of 200.. so now i challenge someone else to one up the largest single donation as of yet....woohooo you da man randell


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2011)

Now that I've got a piston chosen, I've got a couple extra pistons to sell. I think I'll turn that into raffle tickets.


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 22, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> rudedog,now thats how you step up in a big way. thank you kind sir we have now hit the $1000 mark thanks to your donation of 200.. so now i challenge someone else to one up the largest single donation as of yet....woohooo you da man randell


 
Thank you for your kind words. However, I find it is easy to give the money as opposed to all of the work that will go into this.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2011)

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 23, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> rudedog,now thats how you step up in a big way. thank you kind sir we have now hit the $1000 mark thanks to your donation of 200.. so now i challenge someone else to one up the largest single donation as of yet....woohooo you da man randell



Hey,,,,,, Im not done yet,,,, 




In fact,,,,, I'M *JUST* GETTING,,,,,, Warmed up


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey,,,,,, Im not done yet,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yap, yap, yap. Put up or shut up


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Yap, yap, yap. Put up or shut up



Not to worry Gwasshoppa,,,,, LOLOL!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2011)

I just finally made a monetary contribution. I bought several pistons searching for the one I wanted to use in this build. I sold one that I wasn't using and put it towards a few tickets. Come on guys, let's get some momentum going on this raffle! We can do better than this


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah, we are just to the point of what the opening bid was and since we switched to a raffle to make more for this fantastic cause, it is time to put it into high gear.

In my mind, $2000 should be the minimum goal for where we need to end up so we are about half way there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 25, 2011)

Come on ya'll only 10 dollars. 
Stop feeding your filthy CAD addiction and send in 10 dollars.


----------



## cbrduckdog (Jul 26, 2011)

I gave in and started getting rid of parts since bush hogging season will start soon and I don't have time to work on anything except to get everything ready for mowing. I have learned I am better at working on tractors than saws. So all the money from parts will go to this cause. 

Terry what I have is on the way.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 26, 2011)

cbrduckdog said:


> I gave in and started getting rid of parts since bush hogging season will start soon and I don't have time to work on anything except to get everything ready for mowing. I have learned I am better at working on tractors than saws. So all the money from parts will go to this cause.
> 
> Terry what I have is on the way.


 
I gotcha, and the one below this post.


----------



## slangegger (Jul 27, 2011)

Donation sent.


----------



## Whiteman (Jul 29, 2011)

Count me in again. I would donate more often if paydays were more often.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 29, 2011)

i'm in. letter posted to terry. more later.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 29, 2011)

we have reached $1130 ,keep it coming


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 1, 2011)

got a couple more... gotta go collect more aluminum cans


----------



## little possum (Aug 3, 2011)

Bump for a good cause.

Gotta get in on this soon!

Good on you fellas!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 4, 2011)

Donation sent. I guess I can allow a Stihl or two in my herd. It's fer a good cuase ya know.:wink2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Donation sent. I guess I can allow a Stihl or two in my herd. It's fer a good cuase ya know.:wink2:


 
I gotcha.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2011)

No updates yet. Nik is buried at work right now, so haven't been able to machine the P&C.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 5, 2011)

we have reached 1190,i guess folks are on break this week.


----------



## Whiteman (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Payday is next week.


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Aug 9, 2011)

Tuesday morning bump for a good cause


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 12, 2011)

we have reached 1300


----------



## wendell (Aug 12, 2011)

At least $700 to go and less than two months to do it. C'mon boys, lets get to giving!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2011)

Tomorrow is machine shop day. Nik and I will working on the piston and cylinder.


----------



## ScottWojo (Aug 12, 2011)

*Ebay*

I have some stuff on eBay, will get more tickets as am able. I never had a brand new saw, this is going to be great.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2011)

OK boys and girls, we made some chips today. I'll tell the story along with the pics, kind of like a story board.

Nik, Andre, and myself spent 4-5 hours this afternoon doing the machine work on this new MS460. I'll let the cat out of the bag and tell you that I'm using a 038 Mag Meteor piston. It has wider skirts, which happen to be the same as the 064 piston I sold to Wiggs for his 460. The only real difference is the skirts on the 038 Mag piston are nearly identical in length to the 460 piston. We had to open up between the wrist pin bosses, in order to fit the piston over the rod. The same is true for the 064 piston.

We started by machining a set of soft jaws to hold the piston upside down for maching the pin bosses. Here we're using two wrist pins to indicate the piston into position.






Making the cut.















Making sure we cut to the top of the boss.





Deburring the pin bore.





Here I am setting up the piston for the popup. This is my standard job on saw machining days. Andre usually works on the lathe with the cylinder. Of course, Nik is the brains behind the operation, and we're just his grunt labor


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2011)

Here I'm indicating, shiming, and getting the crown of the piston flat, within .001" or less.





Here's Nik dialing in the X and Y axis', finding the dead center of the piston.










Making the first shallow pass.





Taking off some meat.





Here's a vid of cutting the popup.
<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sDqLenkoEUA?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Deburring in order to check the popup height.





Zeroing the depth guage.





We have a .041" popup, leaving the crown .100" above the top ring groove.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2011)

The finished product.





Layout fluid is sprayed on the crown, dropped into the cylinder, and then spun. If any part other than the squish band is touching, it will be ovbious. This is to make sure that the popup is not too big and hitting before the squish band does.





Here's Andre setting up the lathe to turn the spindle that will be used to turn the base of the cylinder down.










Turning the spindle down to size.





Ready to accept the cylinder.





Checking runout on the cylinder base before cutting. It was within .0005". No, that isn't a typo.





Here's a vid of it. I believe the dial is in .0005 increments.
<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Wag-Ej3F7IY?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2011)

Cutting .011" off the cylinder base. This will allow me to use a factory base gasket.










The finished product.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2011)

That's it for now. I've got some of the porting layout work done. Hopefully I'll be able to get to it next week. I can't wait to see how this baby turns out. Should be a real screamer for sure.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2011)

there you go gentlemen, now lets see some more tickets sold. BTW, great write up Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> there you go gentlemen, now lets see some more tickets sold. BTW, great write up Brad


 
Great machine work Nik 5 hours x how much per hour? Let's get some tickets bought now and pay for this free labor


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 14, 2011)

through the office it would be a minimum of $500.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> through the office it would be a minimum of $500.


 
That's only 50 more tickets. We will get there!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are some technical specs as it stands right now. No port work has been done at all, so these numbers are just where it ended up after the piston swap. It would be a good runner like it is, no doubt.

Exhaust 102°
Transfers 122°
Intake 76°
Squish .019"

The squish is final. All of the other numbers will be changing


----------



## wendell (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice work, guys. I need to figure out what saw I can sell to buy some more tickets.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's only 50 more tickets. We will get there!


 
I'm confident the always generous AS community will step up like they always do. Remember guys, here's your chance to win an awesome saw but most importantly, help out some kids in the process. Children can't control their situations or circumstances. If this saw fills one little belly, think how good that'll make you feel. The more tickets, the more full bellies.


----------



## wendell (Aug 14, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> The more tickets, the more full bellies.


 
And that is something Nik and I both feel strongly about!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 14, 2011)

As always great pics, video and write up Brad. We always have a good time with these projects, I'll add Nik does most of the real work, as Brad said we just do what he tells us to.:msp_smile:

Can't wait to run the saw when it's ported!!!!!


----------



## shaker223 (Aug 15, 2011)

$10 sent!!!


----------



## Whiteman (Aug 15, 2011)

About that time agian. Sign me up for some more.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 15, 2011)

Is there anyone that would be willing to volunteer making up some decals for everyone involved in this build? It would need to be someone good with a tool like Photoshop. I believe what we have in mind is avitars and/or AS usernames. For example, I would use my avitar and Snellerized. I think Nik would want his avitar and username. The other guys involved can use what they would like. I'm thinking clear vinyl with printed color would be nice. Those bubbled acrylic decals would be even cooler, like the XP on a Husky air filter cover.


----------



## ScottWojo (Aug 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Is there anyone that would be willing to volunteer making up some decals for everyone involved in this build? It would need to be someone good with a tool like Photoshop. I believe what we have in mind is avitars and/or AS usernames. For example, I would use my avitar and Snellerized. I think Nik would want his avitar and username. The other guys involved can use what they would like. I'm thinking clear vinyl with printed color would be nice. Those bubbled acrylic decals would be even cooler, like the XP on a Husky air filter cover.



Brad, how many different people? Everyone who bought tickets? I think it would be easier for the church to send out a form thank you letter.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 15, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> Brad, how many different people? Everyone who bought tickets? I think it would be easier for the church to send out a form thank you letter.


 
No, just those involved in the build, kind of Nascar style. that would be Joatmon, myself, Nik, Terry, and the name of the charity, Mission Backpack. Hopefully, there won't be room for everyones name that buys a ticket


----------



## theoctagon (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in for $100 and glad to be part of such a good cause!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 15, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> Hey guys I'm in for $100 and glad to be part of such a good cause!


 
Thank You. That's a wonderful contribution!


----------



## theoctagon (Aug 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Thank You. That's a wonderful contribution!


 
More than happy to be a part of this! I have a few buddies who do stickers and i would like to help out with that if i could get an email with all the info we need on it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 15, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> More than happy to be a part of this! I have a few buddies who do stickers and i would like to help out with that if i could get an email with all the info we need on it.


 
Let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## theoctagon (Aug 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Let me see what I can come up with.


 
Do you want individual names to stick all over the saw or do you want it all together? I may need to buy a 460 cover to show em how much they have to play with.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 15, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> Do you want individual names to stick all over the saw or do you want it all together? I may need to buy a 460 cover to show em how much they have to play with.


 
I'm thinking maybe 1 1/2" square inch areas, and there are five of them. Mine would be exactly what's in my avitar.


----------



## theoctagon (Aug 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm thinking maybe 1 1/2" square inch areas, and there are five of them. Mine would be exactly what's in my avitar.




I may be asking about Stihl Treason but does the magnum sticker need to stay?


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 16, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> I may be asking about Stihl Treason but does the magnum sticker need to stay?


 
Yes.


----------



## ScottWojo (Aug 16, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> No, just those involved in the build, kind of Nascar style. that would be Joatmon, myself, Nik, Terry, and the name of the charity, Mission Backpack. Hopefully, there won't be room for everyones name that buys a ticket



So your going to put all the stickers on one saw (my saw that I am going to win) ? Or these stickers going to go to the members for their saws?

You might want to make up one of those dealer stickers with the event and names of all members of the backpack team. Black on silver.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 16, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Is there anyone that would be willing to volunteer making up some decals for everyone involved in this build? It would need to be someone good with a tool like Photoshop. I believe what we have in mind is avitars and/or AS usernames. For example, I would use my avitar and Snellerized. I think Nik would want his avitar and username. The other guys involved can use what they would like. I'm thinking clear vinyl with printed color would be nice. Those bubbled acrylic decals would be even cooler, like the XP on a Husky air filter cover.



I think that would look cool.



theoctagon said:


> Hey guys I'm in for $100 and glad to be part of such a good cause!


 
You just got jumping in with both feet rep, very cool man.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 16, 2011)

I think adding a AS sticker will cover all the members that donated. To the list of Joat, Brad, Nik, and Terry stickers, so thats five.

Edit: I forgot Mission Backpack so thats six, it will look like a Nascar. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Vinyl Plotter and can Plot out some pretty small letters (if you end up needing to go that way) I can't do the Fancy multi colored stuff, But I can do Chrome . If you decide you need to do it with Vinyl decals let me know (it is seven year vinyl) I have most colors & chrome. PM me, I haven't had time to be on here much lately so I have missed a bunch of this thread. (but I don't plan on missing the event  )


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 16, 2011)

Blowncrewcab said:


> I have a Vinyl Plotter and can Plot out some pretty small letters (if you end up needing to go that way) I can't do the Fancy multi colored stuff, But I can do Chrome . If you decide you need to do it with Vinyl decals let me know (it is seven year vinyl) I have most colors & chrome. PM me, I haven't had time to be on here much lately so I have missed a bunch of this thread. (but I don't plan on missing the event  )


 
I got him for the offer.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2011)

Talk about some MAJOR MAJOR port widening!!! This is almost scary, lol. Definately going to be getting a good beveling. The outer lines are skirt edges, and the inner lines are intended port width of 70% of bore diameter.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 19, 2011)

whoa! you taking some metal off there. no worries about how close the ports gonna be?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Aug 19, 2011)

Take your time Brad, measure and measure again, you don't want to break through anywhere.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2011)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Take your time Brad, measure and measure again, you don't want to break through anywhere.


 
I didn't


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm very please with how it turned out. I like all the port shapes, etc. I have a very nice curve to both the roof and floor of the ports. I put a nice healthy bevel on the exhaust. The factory bevel was probably sufficient, but I went a little farther for good measure. I'll have it together a little later this afternoon. The muffler's not ported yet.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2011)

She's alive and running great

<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bp7AhkgDhUc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2011)

OK guys, let's see this thing hit $3K!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!!! And this is before ever seeing wood to break it in.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 19, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!!! And this is before ever seeing wood to break it in.


 
wow!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> wow!!!


 
Want me to bring it over this evening?


----------



## 046 (Aug 19, 2011)

another WOW...


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 19, 2011)

were at 1430


----------



## Man of $tihl (Aug 19, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> were at 1430


 
Make that 1440. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgrizz (Aug 19, 2011)

046 said:


> another WOW...


 
:agree2:


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Aug 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!!! And this is before ever seeing wood to break it in.


That has the potential to skin a few knuckles for sure.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!!! And this is before ever seeing wood to break it in.


 :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's the final product. I was actually back inside this thing 3x today making changes. Each one made improvements. This saw did not port like a typical 460 would. At this point, I'm not sure it's worth all the extra effort for the 038 Mag or 064 piston. Seems like the gains are had more easily with the stock piston. I know what made a lot of the difference today, but I'll wait until after the build off to share that


<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jYRxFiQmvWE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sgrizz (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks and sounds like a very strong runner . Great job guys on your time and hard work building this saw.


----------



## sgrizz (Aug 20, 2011)

Brad you better anchor that log holder in the ground before it takes you to the ground. That saw didnt even skip a beat when you put it to that log and nearly pulled it on you.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 20, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> Brad you better anchor that log holder in the ground before it takes you to the ground. That saw didnt even skip a beat when you put it to that log and nearly pulled it on you.


 
I just need a bigger log, lol. That was the last cut I could make on that piece, and it came off and went in the burn pile.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a strong running saw Brad! 

Bought a few more tickets to keep the ball rolling :msp_wink:


----------



## wendell (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks good, Brad. Please take good care of my saw. TIA!


----------



## ScottWojo (Aug 21, 2011)

wendell said:


> Looks good, Brad. Please take good care of my saw. TIA!



Your Saw???:msp_angry:

Just think how much shipping they will save if Brad takes it back home, and I pick up MY saw in person...


----------



## mattellis2 (Aug 21, 2011)

just found this thread, and read through the whole thing. amazing work by all.

nice job guys!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2011)

Blowncrewcab said:


> I have a Vinyl Plotter and can Plot out some pretty small letters (if you end up needing to go that way) I can't do the Fancy multi colored stuff, But I can do Chrome . If you decide you need to do it with Vinyl decals let me know (it is seven year vinyl) I have most colors & chrome. PM me, I haven't had time to be on here much lately so I have missed a bunch of this thread. (but I don't plan on missing the event  )


 
I just thought the saw was done. I need to get something together to send to Blowncrewcab on the Nascar decals


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2011)

I have my avitar in .jpg, .pdf, and .eps formats. 

I also have the ArboristSite logo in .png, .psd, and .jpg formats.

Which ones do you want? 

The rest of you guys, please get me or Blowncrewcab what you want on the saw.

Blowncrewcab, PM me your email addy.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2011)

I like a suggestion just made by another member. How about putting *Mission Backpack *on the filter cover in place of, and in similiar font to the Magnum decal? I like that idea.


----------



## Denny M (Aug 22, 2011)

Put me down for 5. The money is in the mail.


----------



## skillpottie (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks all for giving us aussies the opportunity to contribute.
It should make a nice play mate for the 390xp if i luck out.
Good luck to all.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 24, 2011)

whats the total up to now?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 25, 2011)

I got another couple... well, they're really just donations since my first ticket is the winner 


ya'll don't be afraid to toot your horn and remind folks we've only got about a month till the drawing !!!!


----------



## nmurph (Aug 25, 2011)

In x's 2.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 26, 2011)

we have hit 1590


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2011)

We're getting closer to the drawing. Buy more tickets while you can!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 29, 2011)

got a couple more ticket donations in there.... 

ya'll make your donations now!!!!


----------



## little possum (Aug 29, 2011)

In for 2. Sent em to ya Terry.
This is for a great cause!


----------



## KingDavey (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm happy to add to a good cause. I'm in!!! You guys are awesome for helping out and encouraging others to do the same!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 2, 2011)

total is 1730


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 5, 2011)

I sent a little more yesterday. I would hope to see atleast $2500 before this is over.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (Sep 6, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I sent a little more yesterday. I would hope to see atleast $2500 before this is over.:msp_thumbsup:


 
Amen to that and a bump back to the top!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 7, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I sent a little more yesterday. I would hope to see atleast $2500 before this is over.:msp_thumbsup:



It will,,,, :msp_thumbup:

Remember I said this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MS260 Fan (Sep 7, 2011)

*USPS.com*

USPS.com tells me it will cost $76.90 to get the saw to my house. Just sayin'...if someone was to mail me something that weighed 30 lbs in a box 30x18x24". Just sayin'...

Of course, keep buying tickets though folks. It's a great cause.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2011)

MS260 Fan said:


> USPS.com tells me it will cost $76.90 to get the saw to my house. Just sayin'...if someone was to mail me something that weighed 30 lbs in a box 30x18x24". Just sayin'...
> 
> Of course, keep buying tickets though folks. It's a great cause.


 
I will pay the shipping. Now, you gonna man up and buy 7 or 8 more tickets since you won't have to pay the shipping?

I remain,

joat


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 8, 2011)

joatmon said:


> I will pay the shipping. Now, you gonna man up and buy 7 or 8 more tickets since you won't have to pay the shipping?
> 
> I remain,
> 
> joat


 
I'll take you up on that one Joat. I got paid today.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> I'll take you up on that one Joat. I got paid today.


 
God bless you and the Marine Corps. Tommy said you rocked. I agree. joat


----------



## MS260 Fan (Sep 8, 2011)

joatmon said:


> I will pay the shipping. Now, you gonna man up and buy 7 or 8 more tickets since you won't have to pay the shipping?
> 
> I remain,
> 
> joat



OK, you got me, I'll buy some more tickets! If it's all the same to you though I still intend to pay the shipping for my new saw.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2011)

MS260 Fan said:


> OK, you got me, I'll buy some more tickets! If it's all the same to you though I still intend to pay the shipping for my new saw.


 
I'll already agreed to pay shipping earlier in this thread:



Rudolf73 said:


> Great idea guys! Does this raffle include members outside the US? (winning member pays shipping)





joatmon said:


> I'll pay shipping. Thanks!



OK, here's the deal. Either:

1) I will pay shipping, or

2) You pay shipping and I'll donate the shipping amount to your favorite charity.

joat


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 9, 2011)

joatmon said:


> God bless you and the Marine Corps. Tommy said you rocked. I agree. joat



Hey Brother What about Tha River Rat???? Ehh???







My Son just got out,,, proud of all of them and Yes God Bless them all


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 9, 2011)

new total 1850


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 9, 2011)

Getting close to $2K. Keep them coming!


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Brother What about Tha River Rat???? Ehh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
God bless River Rat, RR's Son, the Marine Corps and all who put their a$$ on the line in the US Military. joat


----------



## Deprime (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like a good cause. I'm in. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MS260 Fan (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd say we're close to 2 weeks away from the drawing. My math right?


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 14, 2011)

17 days til drawing is held


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 16, 2011)

come on boys, we can do better!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 16, 2011)

were at 1960


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread all this time. 

Donation sent. I could use another Joat 460.


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll try to send more... got a few things going on the bay.

Terry, I forgot to put my user name in the message box. It will prolly show under my wife's name, Stacey Bryl.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 19, 2011)

I just got in again.


----------



## Brian VT (Sep 20, 2011)

Must be over $2K ?
Let's see $3K !


----------



## showrguy (Sep 21, 2011)

terry,
my $ 150.00 is headed your way via usps...... man, i hope i win...
thumbs up to all of you guys that made this happen..
i hope to meet all of you someday...
thanks, chuck


----------



## Section VIII (Sep 21, 2011)

*Donation Sent!*

Terry,

Great work for a great cause...so I've sent my $20.

...now maybe I'll get to see what a Joat 460 does as compared to stock!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 21, 2011)

showrguy said:


> terry,
> my $ 150.00 is headed your way via usps...... man, i hope i win...
> thumbs up to all of you guys that made this happen..
> i hope to meet all of you someday...
> thanks, chuck


 


Section VIII said:


> Terry,
> 
> Great work for a great cause...so I've sent my $20.
> 
> ...now maybe I'll get to see what a Joat 460 does as compared to stock!


Thanks guys, I repped both.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 21, 2011)

Money on the way.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 22, 2011)

Terry, 

Just making sure you got the box from under the carport?....opcorn:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 23, 2011)

just dropped another small contribution in the mail. good project. way to go guys


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2011)

were at 2160 ,one week to go guys so get your tickets bought up now.......


----------



## pops21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Money sent. I put in the payment description my AS screen name, real name and address.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 24, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Terry,
> 
> Just making sure you got the box from under the carport?....opcorn:


 
yes everything is safe and sound and you have tickets with your name on them just waiting o be drawn lol


----------



## atvguns (Sep 24, 2011)

Money sent via Paypal


----------



## DIESELBOB (Sep 25, 2011)

*link*

I have a APPLE desktop an I can not open the link on the first page.


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

DIESELBOB said:


> I have a APPLE desktop an I can not open the link on the first page.


 
Don't worry about a link. Just go to your PayPal account and sent a $100 gift to [email protected]


----------



## DIESELBOB (Sep 25, 2011)

*misson*

Thanks Wendell


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Money sent via Paypal


I couldn't hit you, but thanks.



DIESELBOB said:


> I have a APPLE desktop an I can not open the link on the first page.


 
I gotcha, thanks.


----------



## djohnm (Sep 25, 2011)

A few bucks on the way. Best wishes with Mission Backpack!


----------



## XJWoody (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad I spotted this, and for a good cause!

I need another angry 460 for me birthday :jester:

Thanks!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2011)

i was informed that brad was sent the funds to add a set of large bucking spikes onto the ms460 ,get in again guys its getting better


----------



## shelbythedog (Sep 26, 2011)

$10 for a ticket sent this morning, it will be a nice saw to add to my collection!


----------



## booger1286 (Sep 26, 2011)

one ticket bought. hopefully you did not need any info through a message.


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sent money on Sunday night. Should I get any kind of confirmation besides just the paypal email? I've got a giant ash tree that I can't wait to put that 460 to!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 27, 2011)

it was received


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's the Raffle MS460 with the big daws and roller chain catcher donated by ELECT6845. That really finished it off nicely!


----------



## struggle (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you get mine?


----------



## ScottWojo (Sep 28, 2011)

So how about a last minute run down of who bought how many tickets? might be a tad easier to figure out the odds.

And to all those who ran the fundraiser, what kind if experiences did you encounter? Did you meet all your expectations going into it? Any regrets? Would yo be willing to run similar events in the future for the owners of the site?

I will hang up and listen to your comments....thank you.

Scott.


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 28, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> So how about a last minute run down of who bought how many tickets? might be a tad easier to figure out the odds.
> 
> And to all those who ran the fundraiser, what kind if experiences did you encounter? Did you meet all your expectations going into it? Any regrets? Would yo be willing to run similar events in the future for the owners of the site?
> 
> ...


 
I can understand the desire to know the total. Some people prefer not to have what they have donated to a charity made public. An individual breakdown is wholly unnecessary. Brad has been involved in these type of things before and as I recollect had a pretty good system for selecting the winner(s).


----------



## brando (Sep 28, 2011)

im in for $20.

good luck


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 28, 2011)

That is one hell of a sharp looking saw! Might need to double down!!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 28, 2011)

struggle said:


> Did you get mine?


 
yes


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 28, 2011)

i dont have a total on how much ech person has donated becouse there has been multiple donations from several people weeks and days apart. each night i check who has donated money,i then write the name on a ticket for each donation. then i throw them in the box, it is a true drawing,no computer generated names. there will be a person chosen at the gtg to reach in and pull out the winner of the ms460's name. then reach in once more and draw out the winner of the ms290 that i donated. im donating a brand new husqvarna forestry helmet so there will be a person drawn for it. there may be other things to be donated for give away before the gtg but as of now i dont know what else there is.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 28, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i dont have a total on how much ech person has donated becouse there has been multiple donations from several people weeks and days apart. Each night i check who has donated money,i then write the name on a ticket for each donation. Then i throw them in the box, it is a true drawing,no computer generated names. There will be a person chosen at the gtg to reach in and pull out the winner of the ms460's name. Then reach in once more and draw out the winner of the ms290 that i donated. Im donating a brand new husqvarna forestry helmet so there will be a person drawn for it. *there may be other things to be donated for give away before the gtg but as of now i dont know what else there is*.


 
hmmmmmmm?????


----------



## wendell (Sep 28, 2011)

A case of Bud Light Lime?

Must be present to win!


----------



## struggle (Sep 28, 2011)

wendell said:


> A case of Bud Light Lime?
> 
> Must be present to win!



If you drink that crap make sure you have a dog near by so you can lick its butt to get the taste of it out of your mouth:yoyo:


----------



## wendell (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to insult the host. :msp_angry:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 29, 2011)

agh ,some people dont like the taste of fine wine or caviar either


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 29, 2011)

Didn't know there was an MS290 too...not bad for second prize at all! Wish I could buy a bunch more tickets to increase my odds as I really need a bigger saw. And of course help the kids.


----------



## struggle (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> Way to insult the host. :msp_angry:



All in fun Wendell:biggrin:You should know by now things posted here are sometimes meant to have a slight sense of humor:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

And you should know there are topics that are not mentioned. Making fun of THALL's man crush on Andreas Stihl, Troll's orange fetish, MM's big red ass and Terry's love of Bud Light Lime top that list.







:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> And you should know there are topics that are not mentioned. Making fun of THALL's man crush on Andreas Stihl, Troll's orange fetish, MM's big red ass and Terry's love of Bud Light Lime top that list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I learned from that post Didn't know I couldn't being that stuff up.


----------



## struggle (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> And you should know there are topics that are not mentioned. Making fun of THALL's man crush on Andreas Stihl, Troll's orange fetish, MM's big red ass and Terry's love of Bud Light Lime top that list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wendell I would call you out at the Iowa GTG in true fashion to race anything I have against what ever you bring....but not sure I have anything to fight against you with in the wood:msp_mad:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 29, 2011)

struggle said:


> Wendell I would call you out at the Iowa GTG in true fashion to race anything I have against what ever you bring....but not sure I have anything to fight against you with in the wood:msp_mad:


 
Just don't bet any money if it is an eating contest....:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

struggle said:


> Wendell I would call you out at the Iowa GTG in true fashion to race anything I have against what ever you bring....but not sure I have anything to fight against you with in the wood:msp_mad:


 
Your 125 vs. my 166 would be fun. I'll even spot you the 7 cc's. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## struggle (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> Your 125 vs. my 166 would be fun. I'll even spot you the 7 cc's. :msp_rolleyes:



Running up the stairs to garage to get oiler fixed on the 125...............................:bringit:


----------



## struggle (Sep 29, 2011)

Trouble trouble I tried to start it and the fuel line is SPLIT:msp_mad: at the carb. Going to try and get one though. Ebay is costly on these:mad2:


----------



## 7oaks (Sep 30, 2011)

Bump...The PayPal address to send gifts for the drawing is: *[email protected] 
RIGHT?*


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 30, 2011)

new total 2410


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 30, 2011)

7oaks said:


> Bump...The PayPal address to send gifts for the drawing is: *[email protected]
> RIGHT?*


 
Yes.


----------



## ScottWojo (Sep 30, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> new total 2410


 
Just made it $2500.01!!  Threw in a penny for good luck.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> Just made it $2500.01!!  Threw in a penny for good luck.


 
cool, reped ya.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok folks the deal has certainly gotten sweeter. Here are some pics, LETS GET TO $3000 





Donated by RR2 is a set of Stihl orange camo chaps and a ms440/460 factory dual port muffler cover








Muffler Modded MS290 with only 5 tanks of fuel through it


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 1, 2011)

Tack on a last minute twenty spot. Have a great day guys, hope to be in the woods myself.


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 1, 2011)

Another last minute $20 donation just sent! I hope Terry checks his email before the drawing!!

Luck be a lady today and pull my name out of that box on one of them saws!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2011)

Terry said in his signature 11am is the cut off.


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 1, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Terry said in his signature 11am is the cut off.



So is the drawing today? What time? What gets drawn first?

Can you win more than one item? Because I would really like those chaps with my Super duper BS 460. 

So if it is possible, could I please win the Chaps with the 460?

Thanks....in advance.


----------



## s219 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just PayPal-ed one more for a good cause. How about some last minute donations to bump it up folks??


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 1, 2011)

s219 said:


> Just PayPal-ed one more for a good cause. How about some last minute donations to bump it up folks??


 
Put myself down for 4; good luck to all.


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Look at the donations rolling in! 

Maybe we will make it to $3,000?!?


----------



## showrguy (Oct 1, 2011)

hey,
did you guys pull my name yet ???


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll will be waiting here on pins and needles to hear who the winners are!!


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> Look at the donations rolling in!
> 
> Maybe we will make it to $3,000?!?



Excellent ! Wish I could have given more.


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 1, 2011)

So, about 260 tickets sold.

Odds of winning one specific prize MBPR

Tickets bought Odds.
1 1 in 260
2 1 in 130
3 1 in 87
4 1 in 65
5 1 in 52
6 1 in 43
7 1 in 37
8 1 in 32
9 1 in 29
10 1 in 26
15 1 in 17 
50 1 in 5


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 1, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> So, about 260 tickets sold.
> 
> Odds of winning one specific prize MBPR
> 
> ...


 
Good job Scott. I was wandering what they were. I'll rep ya when I can.


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll pay to have my 460 shipped over night. Just let me know how much it cost!!

Thank you!


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 1, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Good job Scott. I was wandering what they were. I'll rep ya when I can.



Its not exact. Just a basic, I think that you need to subtract the number of tickets from the number you are dividing to get the most accurate odds. Really need Timberwolf on this one.

2 tickets bought....259/2= 1 in 129.5 There is a small chance of winning twice, thus affecting the odds as well. Once your name has been pulled, it will not be put back into the basket to be pulled again. That is why you should buy one ticket for each available prize. A very slight probability that you would win all prizes. If that happens, go play the lottery, or watch out for a lightening strike.


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 1, 2011)

albertj03 said:


> I'll pay to have my 460 shipped over night. Just let me know how much it cost!!
> 
> Thank you!


 

You Won? Kooky man, congrats!


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 1, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> You Won? Kooky man, congrats!


 
Just wishful thinking. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 1, 2011)

scooterbum is the winner of the ms460

riverrat2 is the winner of the ms290

brian bauman is the winner of the chaps (cant find his as name)

jerrycmorrow is the winner of the husqvarna forestry helmet

number37 is the winner of the dual port ms4600 cover


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone and especially to the kids we helped!

What was the final total?


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 1, 2011)

i believe the total is 3030


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.


And to all those who lost....

[video=youtube_share;IPvv5uQndc8]http://youtu.be/IPvv5uQndc8[/video]


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> Look at the donations rolling in!
> 
> Maybe we will make it to $3,000?!?


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> i believe the total is 3030


 
Dang, I'm good!


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 1, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i believe the total is 3030



Great job, guys !!!!


----------



## s219 (Oct 1, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i believe the total is 3030


 
Awesome! Thanks for putting this on Terry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> scooterbum is the winner of the ms460
> 
> riverrat2 is the winner of the ms290
> 
> ...


 
Congrats to all the guys who won, and thanks to all that donated, and to the kids that really benifit in the end.

Stephen.

Stooterbum glad you won the saw, he has always given to these fundraisers.


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2011)

Props to the lucky winners and here's to feeding the hungry kids!


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Oct 1, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> scooterbum is the winner of the ms460
> 
> riverrat2 is the winner of the ms290
> 
> ...


 
that's me...cool! congrats to the other winners also!!! and $3,030 is a nice gift to the kids...well done fellas!!!!

I'm thinking I'll look rather dapper in camo chaps with my handlebar moustache...


----------



## young (Oct 1, 2011)

congrats to the winner of the 460. thats one back azz saw. had fun running it today.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i believe the total is 3030


 
That's awesome, Terry! Thanks for keeping tabs on the funds. It was my pleasure to participate in this endeavour. I can tell you this, making this saw a runner did NOT come easy. You can ask Andre, but the first time out with this saw, it ran like a stock saw! It was a total disappointment. I don't know how many times I went back in it. I learned a LOT during this build. I desparately didn't want to deliver a disappointing saw to something like this. It did end up cutting the fastest time of the day. I left it tuned rich for the run that counted, thinking that would benefit me in that long of a cut, but it did not. I then went back, leaned it out, and really pushed it. This thing really has the torque. I cut two seconds off the cut time, besting the winning cut by a second. That one didn't count as far as the competition went, but it pleased me to know I was delivering a winning saw to everyone that contributed to this worthy cause. Monday I'll be cleaning it up one last final time, and then shipping it to it's new home. Joatman, thanks for entrusting me to build this saw for you. I appreciate the vote of confidence. I was honored to do so.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 1, 2011)

Another great AS raffle ! Glad to be even a small part of it. Great job guys !


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 2, 2011)

SPDRMNKY said:


> that's me...cool! congrats to the other winners also!!! and $3,030 is a nice gift to the kids...well done fellas!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll look rather dapper in camo chaps with my handlebar moustache...



I Donated the Chaps and the Factory Dual port cover,,, They are 36" pant length Can you wear 36" length chaps???? If you would prefer 34's or 32-30's let me know and I will get them sent to you,,, other wise if they will be fine Terry will send them on like they are just let us know pretty quick,,,,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's awesome, Terry! Thanks for keeping tabs on the funds. It was my pleasure to participate in this endeavour. I can tell you this, making this saw a runner did NOT come easy. You can ask Andre, but the first time out with this saw, it ran like a stock saw! It was a total disappointment. I don't know how many times I went back in it. I learned a LOT during this build. I desparately didn't want to deliver a disappointing saw to something like this. It did end up cutting the fastest time of the day. I left it tuned rich for the run that counted, thinking that would benefit me in that long of a cut, but it did not. I then went back, leaned it out, and really pushed it. This thing really has the torque. I cut two seconds off the cut time, besting the winning cut by a second. That one didn't count as far as the competition went, but it pleased me to know I was delivering a winning saw to everyone that contributed to this worthy cause. Monday I'll be cleaning it up one last final time, and then shipping it to it's new home. Joatman, thanks for entrusting me to build this saw for you. I appreciate the vote of confidence. I was honored to do so.


 
I'm glad the saw brought in what it did, 3 grand's not bad at all. Sure wasn't a runner first go around, a few changes here and there can make a big difference.:smile2:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sure some others would have benefited from some further tuning tweaks etc with one running particularly rich and another getting snagged by the dawgs.

The winning times are just that.


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Oct 2, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I Donated the Chaps and the Factory Dual port cover,,, They are 36" pant length Can you wear 36" length chaps???? If you would prefer 34's or 32-30's let me know and I will get them sent to you,,, other wise if they will be fine Terry will send them on like they are just let us know pretty quick,,,,


 
better make em' 30"...short legs, long moustache umpkin2:

thanks again to sponsors, coordinators, and donation senders!!


----------



## XJWoody (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats to the winners and thanks to all who donated. :msp_thumbup:

Scooterbum is a good guy... y'all drew a good ticket there.


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 2, 2011)

Were any of the winners present?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

nice work brad!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I'm sure some others would have benefited from some further tuning tweaks etc with one running particularly rich and another getting snagged by the dawgs.
> 
> The winning times are just that.


 Several of us did. Matter of fact, I requested that the 36 second time not be posted. It was not at all representative of the saw. Stumpy was not there to tune it. I retuned it and cut a 28 with it.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 2, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> Were any of the winners present?


 
yes riverrat2 (rick) won the ms290 it left with him in the hoopty


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Several of us did. Matter of fact, I requested that the 36 second time not be posted. It was not at all representative of the saw. Stumpy was not there to tune it. I retuned it and cut a 28 with it.


 
Thanks Brad. Rep when I can.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe I missed it in some other thread, but does Scooterbum know yet?


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

i sent him a pm


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 3, 2011)

I've had to go back and read this 4 or 5 times now.I still don't believe this as I've never really won anything before.

I'm......
speechless
stunned
shocked 

all of the above.

A very special thanks to all that made this happen and all the people that contributed.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> scooterbum is the winner of the ms460
> 
> riverrat2 is the winner of the ms290
> 
> ...


 
very cool, been wanting one of those. congrats to the other winners. very deep appreciation and blessings to those who hosted, donated prizes, and worked on this project (i won't list their names cause i'd surely leave someone out). wish i coulda given more for such a very worthy cause.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> I've had to go back and read this 4 or 5 times now.I still don't believe this as I've never really won anything before.
> 
> I'm......
> speechless
> ...


 
Congrats! I've got your saw still. I'll contact you through PM for the shipping details.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 3, 2011)

Where are the build-off results?


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 3, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> I've had to go back and read this 4 or 5 times now.I still don't believe this as I've never really won anything before.
> 
> I'm......
> speechless
> ...


 
Thats awesome man. I am very happy for you. Enjoy that saw! It'a a real"barn burner" for sure. Brad did an incredible job on her. You are a lucky man. Congrats!


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 3, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Where are the build-off results?


 
I believe you can find them in the 460 buld off thread. I forget what page. there are several videos. All good runners for sure.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> I've had to go back and read this 4 or 5 times now.I still don't believe this as I've never really won anything before.
> 
> I'm......
> speechless
> ...



couldnt have happened to a nicer guy!!!!!! happy for you dude,,,, you have one stout Snellerized saw there bud,,, and the donations either time, money or whatever is helping those less fortunate than us,,,,

It all good!!!!



tlandrum2002 said:


> yes riverrat2 (rick) won the ms290 it left with him in the hoopty




Hey Tlandrum,,, check your PMs,, Spdrmnky says the 36 length chaps will be fine,,, Please send them to him,,and let me know what the shipping is and I will hook you up!!!!



stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks Brad. Rep when I can.




I got him for ya Stumpy


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

Skooterbum, your saw is clean and in the box with two chains. The bar will come separately. They'll be shipped out tomorrow. I got your PM too late last night to get then out today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Skooterbum, your saw is clean and in the box with two chains. The bar will come separately. They'll be shipped out tomorrow. I got your PM too late last night to get then out today.


 
Do you want some help with that shipping fee?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Do you want some help with that shipping fee?


 
It's taken care of. Thanks!


----------



## joatmon (Nov 7, 2011)

*Mission Backpack Wrapup*

Thanks to all for your support!

I want to give a special thanks to Terry, Brad, Nik, Andre and WorkSawCollector. Big thanks to the Johnson's for letting this take place on their site.

After PayPal fees, $2882 was collected. I rounded this off to $3000 and made the official donation yesterday. In talking with the program director yesterday, I want to report this:

Mission Backpack started with 25 children receiving weekend food donations and is now up to 42 children. The increase is caused by several homeless families that now have children attending the school. Another family just lost their 32 year old dad to a heart attack and of course, their financial abilities are now limited.

Folks, there's so much hurting in this world right now and I believe it's very proper to focus on children. Children don't bring financial hardship upon themselves. A chance to get a good school education is so important. And, having proper food makes a big difference in their ability to take advantage of educational opportunities. No, we can't fix all the world's problems, but if we can all help one or two, we can make a huge difference. Let me assure you that you have made a difference.

Peace,

joat


----------



## zogger (Nov 7, 2011)

*cool*



joatmon said:


> Thanks to all for your support!
> 
> I want to give a special thanks to Terry, Brad, Nik, Andre and WorkSawCollector. Big thanks to the Johnson's for letting this take place on their site.
> 
> ...


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 7, 2011)

Joat


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 7, 2011)

We should try to do something like this again...



joatmon said:


> Thanks to all for your support!
> 
> I want to give a special thanks to Terry, Brad, Nik, Andre and WorkSawCollector. Big thanks to the Johnson's for letting this take place on their site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe make this the official AS charity?

Just thinkin'

Would do a bunch of kids some good.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 7, 2011)

*460 ways to celebrate Christmas?*



Wicked500R said:


> We should try to do something like this again...





Scooterbum said:


> Maybe make this the official AS charity?
> 
> Just thinkin'
> 
> Would do a bunch of kids some good.



OK, here's the deal. Steve (Scooterbum)  is donating the joatBrad460 to be raffled off again with proceeds going to Mission Backpack. Steve has put a half-dozen tanks through it and it now sports a 20" bar and chain.

I'm thinking about cutting this off on December the 24th with the drawing to be Christmas morning at 8:00 AM, EST. Please post any ideas you may have.

joat


----------



## steve316 (Nov 7, 2011)

*mission backpack*

I believe there needs to be more of children helped at home; I will be ready to buy afew tickets.steve


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 7, 2011)

joatmon said:


> OK, here's the deal. Steve (Scooterbum)  is donating the joatBrad460 to be raffled off again with proceeds going to Mission Backpack. Steve has put a half-dozen tanks through it and it now sports a 20" bar and chain.
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting this off on December the 24th with the drawing to be Christmas morning at 8:00 AM, EST. Please post any ideas you may have.
> 
> joat



Excellent! Im sure my wife wouldn't mind handleing the donations with her paypal if no one else wants to handle it


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a way to make it a "sticky" at the top of all AS threads while the raffle is in progress?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you had a chance to use your saw yet?


----------



## wendell (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update, joat! And thanks to scooterbum for paying it forward!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

joatmon said:


> OK, here's the deal. Steve (Scooterbum)  is donating the joatBrad460 to be raffled off again with proceeds going to Mission Backpack. Steve has put a half-dozen tanks through it and it now sports a 20" bar and chain.
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting this off on December the 24th with the drawing to be Christmas morning at 8:00 AM, EST. Please post any ideas you may have.
> 
> joat



I missed this with the page change, so quoting it forward. Way to go Steve


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 7, 2011)

wendell said:


> Thanks for the update, joat! And thanks to scooterbum for paying it forward!!



Really a class act Steve!!!! awesome,,, exactly what I intended to do had I won it,,,,

this is perfect,,,, it will make some one a very nice Christmas present

but the best yet is what it will do for the Mission Backpack program!!!!



Scooterbum said:


> Maybe make this the official AS charity?
> 
> Just thinkin'
> 
> Would do a bunch of kids some good.



I'm In!!!!!


----------

